# LML - Lincoln Minerals



## pussycat2005 (12 March 2007)

New U listing in SA.



> Uranium explorer rushed by backers
> 
> ANTHONY KEANE
> 
> ...


----------



## shares (2 April 2007)

yay! my first post  

I bought some Lincoln Mineral shares for 31 cents each a couple of weeks ago. Right now they are trading at 27 cents  

Does anyone know if Lincoln are going to rise anytime soon or are they going to be more of a long time investment?

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alankew (18 May 2007)

Few positive days recently for this reasonably new IPO.Has struggled to get going since its debut.Looking for U in SA which is a bonus and also other metals including iron ore.Was said to have lots of Asian(Chinese perhaps?)investment/backers-their prospects are in the same area as that of Trafford Resources(heres a snippet from a recent newspaper article 

"right next door" to Wilcherry Hill, home of a high-grade iron ore resource on Eyre Peninsula that sent shares in Trafford Resources surging this month"Company has already started exploration on its prospects and drilling is expected to start mid year.Could be one to watch in the same way that ERL was overlooked and the nearology effect(NTU/PXR)


----------



## greggy (18 May 2007)

alankew said:


> Few positive days recently for this reasonably new IPO.Has struggled to get going since its debut.Looking for U in SA which is a bonus and also other metals including iron ore.Was said to have lots of Asian(Chinese perhaps?)investment/backers-their prospects are in the same area as that of Trafford Resources(heres a snippet from a recent newspaper article
> 
> "right next door" to Wilcherry Hill, home of a high-grade iron ore resource on Eyre Peninsula that sent shares in Trafford Resources surging this month"Company has already started exploration on its prospects and drilling is expected to start mid year.Could be one to watch in the same way that ERL was overlooked and the nearology effect(NTU/PXR)



Hi Alankew,

I'm a firm believer in the nearlogy effect. With some careful research you can find overlooked stocks (like PXR). As For LML, it announced to the ASX yesterday that it will be making a non-renounceable issue of Options to shareholders on the basis of one Free Option for every two ordinary shares held three months after Listing on ASX. The shares will go ex-entitlement on 4 June 2007. The record date will be 8 June 2007. The Options expire on 30 Jun 2010. It will cost 30c to exercise each option.
DYOR


----------



## alankew (18 May 2007)

Greggy apologies for getting over excited-didnt even notice the ann so I presumethat people are buying in for the options.Think that news wont be that far awau with this one.From memory i think that they started exploration 1 week after listing which is the way it should be.Reminds me of ERL


----------



## greggy (18 May 2007)

alankew said:


> Greggy apologies for getting over excited-didnt even notice the ann so I presumethat people are buying in for the options.Think that news wont be that far awau with this one.From memory i think that they started exploration 1 week after listing which is the way it should be.Reminds me of ERL



You often don't a free option issue so its refreshing to see one for a change. I haven't bought any LML as yet, but its on my watch list.  LML is looking as if its going to be an active explorer which may present several trading opportunities.
DYOR


----------



## alankew (8 June 2007)

No news from this company yet but options are now trading.None for sale atm but there are 2x100000 bids.Emailed company wednesday and was told that  a "shareholder update announcement in the next few days to keep the market informed"Fairly large trades today compared to average but nothing to get excited about.Any one else any news on this.Greggy you still watching or perhaps in the Top 20


----------



## greggy (8 June 2007)

alankew said:


> No news from this company yet but options are now trading.None for sale atm but there are 2x100000 bids.Emailed company wednesday and was told that  a "shareholder update announcement in the next few days to keep the market informed"Fairly large trades today compared to average but nothing to get excited about.Any one else any news on this.Greggy you still watching or perhaps in the Top 20



Thanks for the bit about the shareholder update as yet.  I was especially interested in buying in on the back of the free option issue, but decided to hold back for the moment. LML has some good uranium prospects in SA and is next door to Wilcherry Hill.  A stock with interesting prospects, still on my watchlist.
DYOR


----------



## Mousie (8 June 2007)

Hey alan that's a nice surprise to see the options already floated. Am a happy camper in this one. Yes I got in mainly coz of the free oppies; OTM atm but given the SA location of its projects and diversified minerals mean it shouldn't be OTM for long.

Who knows it might be another MTN in the making; MTN started out quite diversified. Management then decided to solely focus on uranium after discovering Mt Gee's potential and look where it is now. LML can be the next major player if it gets a good JORC resource and if management aren't too desperate to sell off quality assets to bidders.


----------



## alankew (8 June 2007)

Amazing-announcement out today as per email.Only problem is the text used is very blurred!Do like the bit at the bottom of the ann that gives a timeline of whats been done and whats going to be done-very impressive and nice to see the management keeping a small shareholder like me informed.June/July/August look to be an interesting time with drilling,soil sampling(I think-take a look at the ann and you will see what i mean).Projects that they are looking at in this time frame include iron and U.Pity about the quality of the text.Correction ann via companies website is clear as a bell.Heres the link http://lincolnminerals.com.au/464840.pdf


----------



## Mousie (9 June 2007)

alankew said:


> Amazing-announcement out today as per email.Only problem is the text used is very blurred!Do like the bit at the bottom of the ann that gives a timeline of whats been done and whats going to be done-very impressive and nice to see the management keeping a small shareholder like me informed.June/July/August look to be an interesting time with drilling,soil sampling(I think-take a look at the ann and you will see what i mean).Projects that they are looking at in this time frame include iron and U.Pity about the quality of the text.Correction ann via companies website is clear as a bell.Heres the link http://lincolnminerals.com.au/464840.pdf




Great to see management honoring their word to update minority shareholders; gives us great confidence to continue investing in them. 

Had an initial read through the announcement yesterday arvo when it came out; but shame on me - I failed to really get excited about the drilling programs lined up. Heck I didn't even noticed how closely packed together they were! 

Had a closer look now and yes it is exciting to see things being fast-tracked - they need to anyway due to the amount of projects they have. Matter of time before this one gets a re-rating based on nearology and diversification of in-demand minerals alone IMO.

*This one's close to TRF's (soon to be IronClad's) Wilcherry deposit and CXM's Wilgerup Hematite Project where it's already a JORC Indicated Resource for 8m tonnes and 1.1 Inferred.* 

CXM's a one project company.

CXM's undiluted market cap = $49m

LML's undiluted MC = circa $10m 

And that's not taking into account Wilcherry and LML's other projects.


----------



## greggy (9 June 2007)

alankew said:


> Amazing-announcement out today as per email.Only problem is the text used is very blurred!Do like the bit at the bottom of the ann that gives a timeline of whats been done and whats going to be done-very impressive and nice to see the management keeping a small shareholder like me informed.June/July/August look to be an interesting time with drilling,soil sampling(I think-take a look at the ann and you will see what i mean).Projects that they are looking at in this time frame include iron and U.Pity about the quality of the text.Correction ann via companies website is clear as a bell.Heres the link http://lincolnminerals.com.au/464840.pdf



Hi Alankew,

Its always good to see LML's management keeping shareholders and potential investors up to date on how its exploration programs are going.  Looking at the announcement, this year will continue to be an active year for LML.  Cash levels are currently $6.5 million, more than enough to fund its various exploration programs.
DYOR


----------



## Mousie (20 June 2007)

Some quite serious activity in this now, over a mil shares changing hands in slightly over an hour when daily average is your odd 200k plus. Could get interesting


----------



## greggy (22 June 2007)

LML's latest announcement dated 20 Jun 07 looks very interesting.
LML has received SA Govt approval to commence a major aircore and reverse circulation (RC) drilling program on southern Eyre Peninsula, South Australia.
The approval is to drill direct shipping hematite and hematite banded iron formation (BIF) targets on the Company’s 100% owned Gum Flat tenement (EL3422) near Port Lincoln.
Detailed processing and interpretation of a low-level high-resolution airborne magnetic survey has identified eight hematite targets including zones of reduced magnetic amplitude, fault zones with clear evidence of magnetite destruction and favourable structural settings including fold hinges and complex fault patterns. The Middleback Range on northeastern Eyre Peninsula is one of Australia’s oldest iron ore mining districts and hematite iron ore has been mined continuously there for over 100 years. Magnetite and hematite BIFs of the Middleback Range extend throughout eastern Eyre Peninsula
down to the Gum Flat tenement.
In addition to the Gum Flat iron ore project, Lincoln Minerals will also drill uranium and base metal targets on its Cockabidnie project on central Eyre Peninsula where there are surface samples containing up to 1% zinc and up to 750ppm (0.075%) uranium not previously tested by drilling.
The inaugural program of 10,000m of aircore and RC drilling is planned to commence in early July subject to completion of Aboriginal heritage and other clearances.
I still haven't bought any LML as yet, but it certainly does have a strong iron ore flavour to it.
DYOR


----------



## alankew (22 June 2007)

Greggy can see the similarities between this and ERL-both unnispiring debuts at IPO stage with lots of dissappointed stags selling out and pushing the price down howvere the management seem to have good focus and just get on with the job.Particularly like the way that LML have covered both bases by exploring for what is in vogue atm,U and Iron.Also like the way they keep investors informed and have personally answered my queries(small holding so easy to ignore me).FYI their options are LMLO.Al


----------



## greggy (23 June 2007)

alankew said:


> Greggy can see the similarities between this and ERL-both unnispiring debuts at IPO stage with lots of dissappointed stags selling out and pushing the price down howvere the management seem to have good focus and just get on with the job.Particularly like the way that LML have covered both bases by exploring for what is in vogue atm,U and Iron.Also like the way they keep investors informed and have personally answered my queries(small holding so easy to ignore me).FYI their options are LMLO.Al




Hi Alankew,

In this market its a question of patience.  Every stock seems to be having its day.  A number of recent new listings, FWL and ERL spring to mind in particular, have temporarilyu gone below their issue price and then moved strongly upwards from there. In terms of diversity, LML reminds me of ERL.  What I particularly like about LML is the fact that its management reularly keeps the market up to date with any developments.
During the past few weeks there's a major shift towards iron ore stocks.  However, I still believe that the market is still going to recognise good exploration results frrom resource stocks. I had a look at the options but they seem to be few and far between.  
DYOR


----------



## Mousie (24 July 2007)

Broken out on volume with a high of 23.5c today. Might be another one of those dead cat bounces, but with no entitlements coming up I kinda doubt it. Should be interesting...


----------



## kevin eleven (24 July 2007)

good to see a move at last. hopefully the move is a start of more to come.  be nice to think has something to do with their current drilling. drilling for iron ore in this current environment has to be a positive, if they find some,,


----------



## alankew (24 July 2007)

Announcement out regarding a potential issue of further capital in the company and also discussions with 3 parties in relation to one of its explorations licenses.Gave me a fright as I logged onto comsec and saw that the oppies which i bought a week or so ago were now worthless


----------



## alankew (24 July 2007)

Just as an aside to the opening intro on LML-they are looking for just about everything but recent drilling commenced at its Iron ore prospect and also its U prospect.The U prospect is in the same area as Olympic Dam-apologies but cant remeber what the Iron prospect is near to.Presume that news is related to hopefully one of its bigger neighbours.Anyone else have any info or speculation on who might be involved


----------



## mick2006 (24 July 2007)

I don't know whether it was good timing or not about an hour before the trading halt I grabbed 200,000 shares in LML.

I really liked the tennements they had managed to accumulated in the lead up to the listing on the ASX.

They have recently commenced drilling on their iron ore/uranium/zinc tennements with prime locations across SA.

I was really impressed by the location of their iron ore tennements right in between TRF and CXM which both have good iron ore deposits.

*The focus for the iron ore drilling is eight hematite DSO targets, which as seen by the recent focus on iron ore has the potential to easily multiply the shareprice even if they hit the smallest amount of hematite iron ore.*

As to the trading halt I find it interesting that a recently listing company with plenty of cash (around $6.5 million) would be actively seeking extra funds.

I get the feeling that the fact they are in discussions with 3 interested parties that they are likely to announce a significant JV with a large exploration budget.  All that remains to be seen is whether it is their iron ore or uranium or zinc/lead tennements that are being fought over.

ZFX has already got a JV with TRF in the region it maybe possible they are one of the parties.

Also we know the Chinese want to get their hands on anything iron ore/uranium so maybe it might be them.  Representatives from Baotou Iron & Steel have been visiting CXM over the last couple of weeks maybe its possible they have been casting their eye of LML.(thanks surfingman)

Thirdly TRF may want to be involved in the Gum Flat iron ore tennements as a continuation to their own iron ore projects.

All this is just speculation but I get the feeling LML has a couple of large companies wanting in and judging by the price action today news may have leaked, causing them to call a trading halt.

*Would be interested to hear peoples thoughts on the wording of the trading halt announcement from LML!!*


----------



## Mousie (24 July 2007)

alankew said:


> Just as an aside to the opening intro on LML-they are looking for just about everything but recent drilling commenced at its Iron ore prospect and also its U prospect.The U prospect is in the same area as Olympic Dam-apologies but cant remeber what the Iron prospect is near to.Presume that news is related to hopefully one of its bigger neighbours.Anyone else have any info or speculation on who might be involved




The iron prospect is near Wilcherry Hill of IFE and CXM's Wilgerup. 

Pure speculation as you say alan but much as I might like to see a three-way merger between all of them, to say that will be stretching things a bit too thin LOL! CXM and IFE are busy enough as they are on their own projects.

CXM has Baotou Iron & Steel and Shenyang Orient Iron & Steel signed MOUs to possibly invest, but I think it's still subject to due diligence. Given the proximity to LML's I'd think these are the main Chinese suspects but I'd personally like to see a bit more in terms of drilling results before anyone else gets to take a stake on the cheap. Then again if the shares issued are at a reasonably high price at this stage of the game it should set a floor on LML shares. I'm not holding my breath on that coming true though. I just hope they don't dilute LML's total outstanding shares too much. Fingers crossed on the business acumen of the LML board in these days; not much anyone can say anymore on this...


----------



## alankew (24 July 2007)

Mick think you could be on to something with the Chinese conection.There are certainly a few oriental names in the top 20 but none own really significant quantities but think from memory there was talk of Chinese involvement.Couple of the top 20 have significantly increased their stakes from 5% or so to 25%-companies are South Cove Ltd and Lodge Ltd-both share the same address.I also thought it starnge that they were getting an injection of money so soon after listing but would think this has to be a positive as in normal circumstances us shareholders would be up in arms.Another recent IPO that YT(bless him)put me onto was MRU and they did a placement and it did the SP no harm at all,as you say it put a floor on it.Fingers crossed fellas


----------



## mick2006 (1 August 2007)

well it looks like LML have signed a JV with an Indian Company (Mineral Enterprises Limited) to help fund the exploration of their Gum Flat Iron Ore tennements. 

With 8 drill ready hematite iron ore targets and plenty of funding available this is one to watch going forward.

Interesting to note that MEL have taken a stake in LML at a price of 30c a share which is a significant premium to the last closing price.

Once investors realise the significance of the deal it is likely to head forward and hopefully find a base above the 30c stake taken by MEL.


----------



## mick2006 (1 August 2007)

Just goes to show how timing plays a big part in the stockmarket, if LML had released their news in regards the Gum Flat Iron Ore JV early last week we would have seen the shares surge higher on the news, instead with the current sharemarket woes the announcement barely even rates a mention.

This is one well worth keeping an eye on once the market settles down, it is about to commence a large scale iron ore/uranium drilling campaign in SA with some very exciting targets.

Below is a link to the media release in regards the Iron Ore JV

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070801/pdf/313rs6dpcnz50y.pdf


----------



## kevin eleven (10 October 2007)

Interesting from pg11 of annual report re Gum Flat drilling.

83 aircore and slimhole RC holes were drilled for a total of 4418m.  Massive hematite-geothite rock or hematite BIF was intersected at four of the targets, H3, H4, H5 and H6.  No assays area available yet. 

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## mick2006 (10 October 2007)

looks like the cats out of the bag, couldn't believe it last night when I was reading the annual report, *LML have confirmed they have discovered 4 seperate zones of visible hematite iron ore (confirmed by drill cores, just awaiting assay results to announce to the market)*

unlike IRM and GNL which have surged recently due to iron ore rock chip samples, LML have confirmed hematite iron ore by way of a substantial drilling compaign.

below is a piece taken from the annual report yesterday see page 11

Six hematite targets (H2 to H7) were identified
for aircore and/or shallow slim-hole RC drilling
which began in August 2007 following an
Aboriginal heritage survey. 83 aircore and slimhole
RC holes were drilled for a total of 4,418m.
Massive hematite-goethite rock or hematite BIF
was intersected at four of the targets, H3, H4, H5
and H6. No assays are available yet.


Compare the drilling locations to the map on page 11, in particular pay attention too locations H3 and H6 they are at the base of a major magnetic fault zone.

Also of importance is the strike length of the Gum Flat tennement of over 35km with the possibility of several major iron ore discoveries.  

*Also very important is the location of the Gum Flat tennement close to rail/port infrastructure and in a location with historic hematite iron ore production of 200 million tonnes.*

Given the current market reaction to iron ore results the upcoming news from LML is sure to send the market wild, I couldn't believe what I was reading in the annual report, hitting 4 different hematite iron ore locations in the one drilling campaign, remember this is not rock chip sampling this is drilling.

Remember with the iron ore sector running white hot a couple of 60% FE hits may send this one wild.

Below is links for the annual report and a recent boardroom radio interview.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071009/pdf/3150tdmnprrjd9.pdf

http://www.brr.com.au/LML


----------



## ta2693 (10 October 2007)

mick2006 said:


> looks like the cats out of the bag, couldn't believe it last night when I was reading the annual report, *LML have confirmed they have discovered 4 seperate zones of visible hematite iron ore (confirmed by drill cores, just awaiting assay results to announce to the market)*
> 
> unlike IRM and GNL which have surged recently due to iron ore rock chip samples, LML have confirmed hematite iron ore by way of a substantial drilling compaign.
> 
> ...




I can not agree with you more. The trading behavior tells me professional traders are accumulating it. I think it is going to have a run at close.


----------



## mick2006 (10 October 2007)

Got to love a company that gives you all the info you need without stating the obvious.

Looks like the sellers were about to run out completely.

LML has the potential to run as hard or even harder than IRM depending on results, but it is encouraging that the hematite iron ore has been confirmed by way of visual results from the drill cores, so we know its there the only unknown is the grades.  

And taking a line through IRM and GNL if we get some 60% FE hits it will run and run hard.


----------



## Spar (10 October 2007)

Seems to have hit the intra-day high and on its way down now. Who knows what tomorrow brings.

When are the assay results expected to be released?


----------



## mick2006 (10 October 2007)

They started drilling on the 13th of August so some 8 weeks ago, so I would expect to hear something in the next week or 2 at the outside.

Just wait for the wider investment community to pick up on the fact they have hit 4 zones of hematite iron ore with around 50-60 holes drilled into those 4 combined zones surely the chances must be good of getting some 60% FE hits and if they have done that it will likely run hard like IRM.

Alot of traders wait for the confirmation before buying in, where by that time the smart money has already been buying, also important to point out their major JV partner from India to a stake at 30c so obviously they are aware of the potential.


----------



## mick2006 (10 October 2007)

the company just issued a response to the asx price query, basically stating what we knew was contained in the annual report about the discovery of 4 hematite iron ore zones, but also more importantly stated they had begun to receive the assay results and would be in a position to release a statement within a week.

*then this is where it gets most interesting the fact they stated that no director/company member had been buying shares, what this leads me to believe they have some bumper iron ore results to announce, and they were covering their own **** against any ASX action due to the increase in shareprice and volume today.*

wouldn't surprise to see LML surge again in the morning we now know the results are due within a week and there is also the chance the results are going to be exceptional judging by the company's response to the price query.


----------



## greggy (10 October 2007)

mick2006 said:


> They started drilling on the 13th of August so some 8 weeks ago, so I would expect to hear something in the next week or 2 at the outside.
> 
> Just wait for the wider investment community to pick up on the fact they have hit 4 zones of hematite iron ore with around 50-60 holes drilled into those 4 combined zones surely the chances must be good of getting some 60% FE hits and if they have done that it will likely run hard like IRM.
> 
> Alot of traders wait for the confirmation before buying in, where by that time the smart money has already been buying, also important to point out their major JV partner from India to a stake at 30c so obviously they are aware of the potential.



THe Indian JV partners at Gums Flat are very keen indeed having taken up shares at 30c each.  Its amazing how IRM ran so hard on the basis of rock chip sample results yet its the drilling results that matter.  Should the results be encouraging  it will interesting to see the reaction on LML's share price.  Hematite iron ore is generally much better than magnetite.  I mentioned this stock (as well as PSP) on the IRM thread yesterday as one of the few overlooked stocks left which has iron ore exposure. 
Today strong  performance reflects bullish buying by traders. I hold neither LML nor PSP at present.
Good work once again Mick. 
 DYOR


----------



## Bushman (10 October 2007)

Cheers for the updates Mick. 

I saw that the 52 week high is at 42c so thought it was worth chasing today given its hematite and drill results are not too far away (I noticed its a week away as well). I have actually sold my POL shares to buy these as I believe the short term potential is better. Will jump into POL again later when the drilling campaign bears fruit or when the Lion Group announces an off-set agreement. Will see if this was a sensible decision (if there is such a thing when chasing speccie's) in a couple weeks time. Go with the momentum. 

I'm with you Mick. 60% Fe drill results should see this fly. However, currently there is nothing out there that suggests the grades will be that high at the moment. Or nothing that I've seen anyway. Please correct me if I am wrong as I am fairly new to LML. 

(PS: glad PSP is rating a mention again. I've hung on to it throughout the recent correction based on the Fe potential).


----------



## mick2006 (10 October 2007)

I not 100% sure but I think hematite iron ore grades are 55% FE plus, so if they have discovered 4 hematite zones hopefully somewhere they will get up to the 60% mark.

also they were targeting DSO so hopefully they have found it which means 60% plus.

either way it will be an exciting week for LML leading up to the release of the results, I missed out on IRM but I definately won't miss out on LML.


----------



## krisbarry (11 October 2007)

I had a look at LML yesterday and I like the location.  Very close to major rail and port infrastructure.

This could really be quite the stock if the drill results come back as impressive.

The ASX queried the stock yesterday for its hard run of late, but this will not stop people buying in with results due out within the week.

Its a watchlist stock for sure


----------



## mick2006 (11 October 2007)

looks like the increased profile of LML is on show again today, with some good volume going through again already.

I still believe that it is heading higher before the iron ore assay results are released within a week.

I would be interested to hear the thoughts from anyone who has read the asx price query response from last night, I just get the feeling by the way the company distanced itself from the increase in volume/shareprice that good news is on the way, they were infact trying to avoid attention from the ASX if the stock ran further after the drill results were released.


----------



## Mousie (11 October 2007)

Hey mick,

Little to add really, my LML (and LMLO) has not been for sale at any price under 30c thanks to MEL's take-up and am looking for a significant premium above that for me to even consider selling. 

Had a fair go at available heads at sub 16-17c before and after the Aug correction and am waiting it out 

Natural for management to distance themselves from improper conduct while hinting at very probable release of positive results. Now is the time to see if the results justify the trading prior to its release.


----------



## krisbarry (11 October 2007)

What they are really saying in the ASX query is that no directors nor employees traded any shares *BUT*....what they forgot to mention was they told Sally the receptonist, Peter the water boy, and Mike the air-conditioner repair man.

Those people told their mates and so on and so forth, its so obvious that insider trading takes place...and this is yet another fine example.

Great... they announced partial drill results are back from the lab.  I assume by the share price increase and volume, that some conclusion can be made by these partical results, but of course more denial from the company.

There is only so long that you can deny good drill results


----------



## mayk (11 October 2007)

Well I picked some stocks at today's lowest price. I am hopping that this stock is a runner  . Seem to have good potential.


----------



## krisbarry (12 October 2007)

Both LML and LMLO are moving hard now, reckon traders are just starting to buy up as results are due anytime now


----------



## mick2006 (12 October 2007)

after a bout of profit taking yesterday afternoon it it good to see LML recover strongly today, not surprising really given the anticipation of good results from Gum Flat iron ore deposit.

Don't know if anyone else caught the article on iron ore on bloomberg.com this morning, now even the Chinese are expecting to have to pay at least 25% more when the contract talks commence shortly, one thing for sure iron ore will be the commodity of choice for the next month or so.


----------



## surfingman (12 October 2007)

mick2006 said:


> after a bout of profit taking yesterday afternoon it it good to see LML recover strongly today, not surprising really given the anticipation of good results from Gum Flat iron ore deposit.
> 
> Don't know if anyone else caught the article on iron ore on bloomberg.com this morning, now even the Chinese are expecting to have to pay at least 25% more when the contract talks commence shortly, one thing for sure iron ore will be the commodity of choice for the next month or so.




This is the one your talking about:
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601086&sid=at6HO2S6zZck&refer=news

Finished on a high for the week with some good volume, looking forward to next week, gotta switch computer off a cracker of a storm is heading my way...


----------



## Dukey (14 October 2007)

Nice thread guys !!!
-Just checking this one out for next week...
& surprised at how quiet the thread has been considering the big run last wed-fri (+ >33%) and potential for more next week with assay news due.  
All the evidence you guys have outlined below and the fact that Fe is the HOT HOt sector just now, + Likely Fe price rises + prime location....    All looks good to me....
SP closed on high on Fri.  Volumes up nicely. (Apologies for the quality of the chart - had to do screen capture...)

So .. a question... If you were to enter these as a short term trade (intra-day to 1 wk) - would you go for the oppies (LMLO) or heads (LML)??  Oppies currently half(ish) price of the heads - so greater potential return right??

Any opinions guys....
and thanks once again for the great work below


----------



## mick2006 (14 October 2007)

given that the price of LML is up over 50% in the last week, I would be careful chasing the shareprice up too much further before the results are released as there is already a premium in the shareprice for the anticipated good news out of Gum Flat.

but in saying the above, alot of people don't even know about LML and if they post some positive iron ore results there could still be plenty of money to be made with traders piling in on good iron ore news.

*But that is the dillema for investors that didn't get in early, whether to take a chance on exceptional results being released?*

I also believe that I have found another company that is a bit of an iron ore sleeper, they have some very interesting projects covering several commodities, but some significant iron ore exposure that is about to reinforced to the market.
Will post some research tomorrow.


----------



## aussieboy2010 (14 October 2007)

mick2006 said:


> given that the price of LML is up over 50% in the last week, I would be careful chasing the shareprice up too much further before the results are released as there is already a premium in the shareprice for the anticipated good news out of Gum Flat.
> 
> but in saying the above, alot of people don't even know about LML and if they post some positive iron ore results there could still be plenty of money to be made with traders piling in on good iron ore news.
> 
> *But that is the dillema for investors that didn't get in early, whether to take a chance on exceptional results being released?*





This is precisely my dilemma atm with a few different stocks. As you mentioned any further significant gains on the price will be based on above expected news being released. The current prices on a number of these sorts of stocks already have an optimistic outlook factored into it, as such any less than expected news would have a signficant negative impact on the price in the short term.


----------



## Dukey (14 October 2007)

aussieboy2010 said:


> This is precisely my dilemma atm with a few different stocks. As you mentioned any further significant gains on the price will be based on above expected news being released. The current prices on a number of these sorts of stocks already have an optimistic outlook factored into it, as such any less than expected news would have a significant negative impact on the price in the short term.




Its a dilemma alright - I guess I'm trying to read the psychology of the Fe mania in the market at the mo. - & I get the feeling that the near vertical rises of these Fe stocks may involve a certain amount of irrationality which might make vague valuations based on 'what they might find' almost worthless.  

What do you guys think about the main factor that will pull-up a hard run like we've seen with LML
- is it a certain vague valuation?; 
- is it a certain % rise?
- is it just fear of falling off the vertical cliff face(chart)?


----------



## krisbarry (14 October 2007)

I sold out Friday arvo, as I am unsure how much is hype.  I will re-enter if drill results are good...too much speculation for my liking


----------



## Dukey (14 October 2007)

Another factor that I'm thinking might be 'on' for LML is the part-timers who look at their shares on the weekend - try to find whats hot - and seem to drive a Monday morning spike... sometimes.
Has anyone else noticed this phenomenon?

(& is that how you spell phenomenon???)

Of course - if the Monday Morn spike is real - then to play it - you've got to be in and out quick smart, cause if often runs out of steam before midday!!!!


----------



## surfingman (14 October 2007)

I look at the materials market at the moment as China and India are set to grow domestically at some solid rates for at least the next few years. They need Iron for domestic and commercial growth eg. roads, houses, hotels, bridges and railways just to name a few areas.

India has put a tax on exporting Iron ore to China, therefore China is looking to Australia (amongst other Iron Ore producing countries) for Iron Ore supply. Demand has been outstripping supply for some time hence the growth in Ore prices.

World Iron Ore prices are set to increase by at least 25% for March 2008 delivery as per Blomberg report on Thursday.

If the results for LML's drilling are mediocre to great there is potential for upside for at least 12 months (when contracts are renegotiated), Iron Ore is a hot commodity maybe too much hype maybe not (barring IRM which is way too much hype).... I haven't researched recent figures on China's and India's growth but from what Ive read from various news and journal articles we have plenty of growth to go yet....

Mick2006 :bier: thanks for your research once again...


----------



## jackson8 (15 October 2007)

drill results for gum flat are out.
can anyone interpret them i have no knowledge of the technical side of mining so any help would be apreciated as i have a small holding in them


----------



## mick2006 (15 October 2007)

will be interesting to see how the market takes the release of the Gum Flat iron ore project, on one hand the results didn't live up to expectations with the highest grade being 52% Fe, up against the fact they have identified a large strike with more potential targets and follow up drilling.

Also the headline of "Hematite Iron intersections on Eyre Peninsula" might draw a few people to investigate.

would be expecting some weakness on open given the expectations were not met, but saying that it has run 60% in a week so hopefully every one took a little off the table just in case.

I used some of the profits and moved it into MWE another exciting copper/gold play with some interesting *iron ore exposure*.


----------



## mayk (15 October 2007)

Hematite of around 50% is not bad I guess? I am newe so I may be wrong. I am guessing market will see it positively because of interest shown by MEL , and the whole near infrastructure story. Will be an interesting day tomorrow.

Well in the long run there are many other projects under the umberella of LML ( Uranium and gold) and I think fundamentally the price should stablise at arond .3 for short term.


----------



## surfingman (15 October 2007)

Due to the iron being Hematite and the size of the strike these are good results considering its the first round of drilling. I look forward to see opening tomorrow, I am happy to hold until this resource gets investigated further.

"In addition to the Gum Flat iron ore project, the Company has also recently drilled uranium, gold and base metal targets in its Mount Hill and Cockabidnie projects on central Eyre Peninsula but no assay results are yet available." Would be interested in knowing how far these are away also.


----------



## evwatkins (15 October 2007)

so the spot on the map in the ann where there is a large purple spot, could that be a large section of ore? as they are yet to drill there so far could be interesting after further results. any other views?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (16 October 2007)

LML really took a tumble because no DSO (direct shipping) grades were intersected and that's what everyone had been speculating they would find, this highlights the need for drill assays before action should be taken, albeit with a chance of missing the boat all together. I have been left up **** creek without a paddle before with "visible mineralisation" but sometimes you need to paddle pretty hard to get on the wave if it's about to break. Good luck to holders of LML on the next round of drilling.


----------



## alankew (16 October 2007)

I have also closed my main position,been holding these for a while and at one stage was losing a fair percentage so glad to have done well but dissapointed with ann,still hold a few freebies from IPO but sold the bulk of my holding and will watch for future buying opportunity.Good luck to all holders now onto the next one


----------



## surfingman (16 October 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> LML really took a tumble because no DSO (direct shipping) grades were intersected and that's what everyone had been speculating they would find, this highlights the need for drill assays before action should be taken, albeit with a chance of missing the boat all together. I have been left up **** creek without a paddle before with "visible mineralisation" but sometimes you need to paddle pretty hard to get on the wave if it's about to break. Good luck to holders of LML on the next round of drilling.




I am happy to hold this one, the price I paid for oppies leaves me a small margin in the red, there is plenty of results in the pipeline and follow up drilling to take place oppies expire 2010 plenty of bigger waves ahead for LML


----------



## mayk (14 November 2007)

Lincoln Minerals Limited (ASX Code: LML) is pleased to advise that aircore and slimline RC
drilling results from the Company’s Cockabidnie Project on central Eyre Peninsula have
outlined a new lateritic nickel discovery along with further base metal, gold and uranium
mineralisation. The discovery is on EL 3609, near Darke Peak, where LML has the rights to
all minerals except iron ore.
Drilling results for holes completed in September 2007 have identified significant lateritic
nickel mineralisation beneath shallow cover in the Campoona Syncline. CBAC007
intersected 6m @ 0.42% Ni, 0.06% Co and 0.02% Cu from 21-27m (ca. 18m true depth) in
saprolite above gabbroic amphibolite with up to 0.09% Ni in fresh bedrock.
LML considers these results to be significant as they demonstrate the potential for lateritic
nickel mineralisation at Cockabidnie in an area not previously the target of nickel exploration.
The Company’s previous calcrete soil sampling program at Cockabidnie showed a number of
significant nickel anomalies up to 170ppm Ni along and adjacent to the Campoona Syncline.
Other drilling results include zones of elevated uranium up to 81ppm U (CBAC002 28-29m)
below calcrete soil uranium anomalies. The elevated uranium occurs in basement rocks that
were originally not far below a Mesoproterozoic unconformity analogous to Alligator River
style uranium mineralisation in the Northern Territory.
Within and immediately west of the Campoona Syncline, drilling has also identified significant
base metal, gold and silver mineralisation up to 18m @ 1.0% Zn+Pb and 2.25g/t Ag
(CBAC028 68-86m), 18m @ 0.8% Zn+Pb and 2.17g/t Ag incl. 2m @ 2.4% Zn+Pb and
3.34g/t Ag (CBAC029 62-80m). Gold and silver are also locally elevated up to 0.26g/t Au
and 26g/t Ag (CBAC029 35-36m).




Anyone willing to analyze this stock ??  6.98% increase after the ann.

Good to know they found something they were not even looking for!  
I hope they get some good uranium and gold results too.

I hold lml.


----------



## mayk (16 November 2007)

All this activity ( though on low volumes ) might be because of some guys are impressed by the presentation  .....

Or some thing is brewing up in the announcement department.. Seem like a small potential breakout,  correct me if I am wrong, I am new to trades etc.


----------



## evwatkins (20 November 2007)

So anyone got any thoughts on the recent share movements for LML, markets down today yet LML on the way up


----------



## Mousie (4 December 2007)

Just thought I'd let peeps know I sold out the remaining heads today to move funds into BLRO. I still keep them oppies just in case.


----------



## Cor$air (9 December 2007)

Mousie said:


> Just thought I'd let peeps know I sold out the remaining heads today to move funds into BLRO. I still keep them oppies just in case.




It's hard to feel too pessimistic about holding a nice chunk of oppies in this little company. With all the projects they have going on and the (potential) of Gum Flat, I'm more than fine holding the options, with an expiry in 2010 and the exercise price only just exceeding the sp at the minute. 

The sp has been creeping up nicely on low volume, meaning a decent percentage of those who got burnt buying ~30c level prior to the last GF announcement are obviously happy to hold for the potential rather than cashout just short of breakeven.


----------



## alankew (21 December 2007)

Announcement out ,here is the link http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071221/pdf/00798942.pdf
Would have preferred some news about Gum Flat(iron ore) but interesting times ahead


----------



## shaunm (21 December 2007)

Is this a big result in terms of grade of uranium parts per million.
I'm not tp sure whether.5% is a large ratio?


----------



## mayk (22 December 2007)

Given the market trend of late I got out of this stiock just before market close yesterday. Still interested to know if the results are any good?


----------



## alankew (2 January 2008)

Dont think the U results are that great(from memory think it is more that this is an unexplored area)however think that the ann re Wilcherry (iron ore JV)is more significant.Unfortunate that it came out at the holiday period.Proximity of their tenements to other significant mines and nearby infrastructure will drive the price of this.There have been unsubstantiated rumours that this was going to be taken out pre Christmas which obviously wasnt the case however it was suprisingly strong on significantly down days.Would appreciate some help on the significance of the U ann


----------



## mick2006 (2 January 2008)

hey alankew,

wouldn't worry too much about the uranium results it was more just a first up scout drilling program, its the Gum Flat iron ore project and their Indian JV that will drive the shareprice.  It will also benefit from any positive news out of CXM.

mick


----------



## MACH (6 January 2008)

Hey Alankew,
As Mick said, LML's signiture tenement is the 'Gum Flat' iron ore project.
The 'Wilchery' Uranium discovery is above average for an unexplored discovery. Same with the 'Cockabidnie' Nickel discovery. LML seems to be on a roll for discoveries.
The 'Gum Flat' iron ore project is really exciting. Drilling results should be interesting.


----------



## MACH (7 January 2008)

New announcement:

07/01/2008  Gum Flat iron ore project update 

More information on the GUM FLAT iron ore project.

More tests to be done as large iron ore potential in GUM FLAT project resource of over 250mt of iron at grades up to 56.6% Fe. 
Big potential.

This looks real good.


----------



## Dextrum (7 January 2008)

Yes, this stock is well placed certainly in respect of its tenement locations and ability to ship out its potential products. 

I like this stock because the directors are quietly going about their business to establish provable resources and have the advantage over a great many other juniors of having deposits close to transportation infrastructure. 

Lets not forget that an estimated 70% of expenditure is on transportation infrastructure and LML is largely immune from this sort of required expenditure. 

This is a stock to accumulate.


----------



## MACH (7 January 2008)

It sure is creeping up.
LML still has 'Mount hill' results and new 'Gum flat' iron ore results to be announced soon. And drilling and 'Torrens' for IOCG. 
All very soon.

LMLO now up 36.36% at the moment.


----------



## MACH (10 January 2008)

New LML broker info announced.
Looks like more good news. Highlights:

New iron ore potential in new area: CUMMINS.

Iron ore in GUM FLAT beefed up to 400 mt (million tonnes) peak.


----------



## Bushman (20 April 2009)

Any thoughts on the Indonesian JV announced in Feb'09? 

DSO with initial sampling of 63% Fe. H/E non-JORC but with Indonesian mining permits issued. 

One comment I was confused on - the body has low to medium magnetism. What is the impact of that on commerciality? 

LML also have advanced exploration projects in SA but the grades were disappointing from memory. 

At least they are 'thinking outside the box' in a capital constrained market. 

DYOR - I do not hold these at present but keep an eye on them.


----------



## Ruprect (12 October 2009)

All quiet here..

Lincoln just seems to be making that steady upward progress without any announcement. Sitting around the 23 cent mark just 10 days ago, its hit 34 cents today. Options are almost about to be in the money.

Steady rise with increased turnover is very interesting indeed. They have previously announced ongoing discussions with Chinese interests regarding their SA Iron ore deposit. Chinese buying into smaller iron ore miners seems all the rage. Perhaps we might not be too far away from some sort of announcement on that front.

Just my thoughts. Anyone else holding here?


----------



## Trader Paul (13 March 2010)

Hi folks,

LML ... coming off support at .31 for the second time this year
and a strong and positive cycle, currently in play ... hopefully,
enough to give it a lift, above the averages, this week ... 

have a great week all

   paul



=====


----------



## Miner (14 March 2010)

Some thing on LML in case you have not seen or read it.

End of January one of the key directors sold his rights to acquire shares at 30 cents by 30 June 2010.

During that time the chart shows the share price was hovering between 30 to 40 cents. If I am a director I should have confidence on the future and not selling / disposing to acquire them so soon. 

Directors normally supposed to know the future of their shares first and a sell sign is normally the last thing they are expected to do. Please see attached.

I am wondering if LML price up is a temporary phenomena ?

DNH and participating in the thread purely for discussion purposes.


12 Mar 2010  	0.360  	 2.86%  	0.360  	0.340  	39,999
11 Mar 2010 	0.350 	-2.78% 	0.350 	0.350 	25,963
10 Mar 2010 	0.360 	0% 	0.360 	0.350 	33,500
09 Mar 2010 	0.360 	2.86% 	0.360 	0.350 	47,755
08 Mar 2010 	0.350 	2.94% 	0.350 	0.315 	204,695


----------



## megabox (7 April 2010)

I have bought some LML shares at $0.405 a few months ago. Today, they announced a Chinese company has injected millions of dollars into the company. What is the best price to sell? or should I hold them a bit longer?


----------



## Joe Blow (8 April 2010)

Megabox,

It's illegal for anyone here at ASF to provide you with that kind of specific financial advice. If you are unsure of when to sell your shares, please consider consulting a licensed financial adviser.

Find out more about getting good financial advice here: http://www.fido.gov.au/fido/fido.nsf/byHeadline/Getting good advice


----------



## newanimal (4 May 2012)

I'm giving LML a go. They're promoted as "the next big graphite player". The largest tenement holder on SA Eyre Peninsula, they have ALL rights to graphite including other base metals. Their tenements include numerous historic graphite mines and directly adjacent to AXE and MOX recent discoveries of high grade graphite. Chart has taken a good turn since Jan. I wouldnt be surprised to see some heated run-ups like the other graphite players recently when announcements of airial EM surveys and drill results start coming in. We'll see

entered @ .195


----------



## springhill (22 June 2012)

'The Next Big Graphite Player' reported today on a suite of new epithermal gold, silver and base metals prospects has been defined on South Australia’s northern Eyre Peninsula from a soil and rock chip survey.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zkrdt1j08d8.pdf

BEST RESULTS
• Coherent soil Ag values in excess of 50 parts per billion (ppb) and peak values of 81 to 120 ppb, similar to soil geochemical anomalies around the Paris discovery and satellite prospects.
• Outcropping mineralisation (up to 2.44ppm Ag, 14ppb Au and 2.42% Pb) in crustiform, colloform epithermal quartz veins can be traced over 150m and can be extrapolated into the Skaro prospect.

The Next Big Graphite Player also reported on June 7.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120607/pdf/426q70ddjcq4ds.pdf
 New Mineral Resource estimates for combined hematite-goethite and magnetite iron mineralisation have increased to 109 million tonnes (Mt) for Lincoln Minerals 100%-owned Gum Flat Iron Ore Project located less than 20 km from the port of Port Lincoln on southern Eyre Peninsula in South Australia.
The estimate is a slight increase on the previous Inferred Mineral Resource of 103 Mt but, significantly, now includes a 12.3 Mt maiden Indicated Mineral Resource for magnetite and a 1.4 Mt Indicated Mineral Resource for hematite-goethite at Gum Flat’s Barns deposit.
The upgraded Mineral Resource figures follow drilling in 2011 within and immediately adjacent to the Company’s proposed Barns Stage 1 iron ore mine site.

Let's not forget their Next Big Graphite Player presentation
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120319/pdf/4253rz06kryn01.pdf

153m shares on issue and around $900k left in the kitty, the Next Big Graphite Player better do a Next Big Capital Raising!


----------

